# Late Bloomer? (first heat ?)



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi guys. I have a ? For those with the females. When did your girls go in heat for the first time? Bella will be 11 months old Oct 5 2010. And has not had her first heat yet. And I'm reading posts were OP's GSD's are having them at 6 to 8 months old. What's the oldest age for a first heat? I check her several times a week to see if she is swolen or bleeding. I don't think I have missed it but I'm begining to wonder if my baby girl is normal :crazy:


----------



## kayek9 (Aug 27, 2002)

One of my girls just came in for the first time at 19 months and 4 days old!! Definitely a late bloomer!! They're all different, so don't worry, your girl will come in when she's good and ready to!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

It can really vary between individual dogs. I've had females have their first heat as early as 6-7 months, and as late as 13-14 months. 

Heidi turns a year old in a couple weeks and hasn't yet had her first heat. Most of her litter sisters have, but there's have been recent within the last couple of months.

Also, it's not uncommon for a female's first heat to be very light and short lived without a lot of swelling or discharge, making them easy to miss if you're not watching closely.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW 19 months :wild: and Chis your scareing me  I hope it was not one of those and I missed it. I'm going crazy waiting for this first one. Be cause I don't know when its comming. At least after the first heat I kinda know when to look for heat number 2 and then after her 3rd she should be mature enuff to spay and finished growing. I want her fully mature before having her spayed. I know its a stupid worry. But I do aprerciate the responses. .


----------



## JuliePgh (Aug 29, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> I want her fully mature before having her spayed. .


Do you have any links on when is a good time to spay? My vet is pushing for 6 months. Higher increase of cancer apparently. Breeder says not to spay before the first heat... I'm leaning towards Breeder, but am unsure.

Thanks


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I wouldn't spay before the second heat.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I plan on having Bella spayed after her 3 heat. A lot of people on here recomend 18 to 24 months. Sheps mature and grow slowly in some lines. I only want what's best for my lil knuckle head


----------

